# 34, NTNP. Ok, maybe TTC a little...



## PurplePromise

I'm 34, I have a dd10 who I did not give birth to and a DS6 who I did. I want to be NTNP, but I know my body so well. I know when I'm going to ovulate, so every month I feel like I'm spending a week agonizing over whether to flirt with my husband or whether to acquiesce to his advances. He thinks we're NTNP also, but I feel like I have too much control over the situation to really be doing that. 

Bottom line, I want more babies but I'm terrified for about 10 good reasons and I think my DH feels the same way.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 
Good luck! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pinkee

I am 34 as well and I feel you on the terrified to get pregnant but wanting it at the same time :laugh2:


----------



## PurplePromise

Congrats Pinkee! We're both color names...hehe.


----------

